# Windows 7 Lost Recycle Bin Icon



## Adamsappleone (Apr 12, 2011)

Quick Instructions to Restore your lost Recycle Bin desktop icon;

1. Right click the Windows 7 Desktop
2. Click on Personalize









3. Select: 'Change desktop icons'









4. At the Desktop Icon Settings, click the box next to: 'Recycle Bin'.









5. You have now restored the Windows 7 lost recycle bin, including all the trash you had in it from before.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

It is exactly the same in Windows Vista.

I recall seeing such questions on the forums, and think it would be worth having a copy of this in the TSG Library of Knowledge. Would you like to add it, or shall I?


----------



## Adamsappleone (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Ent,

If you would be so kind as to add it. I'm a little unfamiliar with this board at this time and I don't see an Edit link on my end to add it.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, here it is.
http://library.techguy.org/wiki/Show_system_Icons_in_Vista_or_7
Thanks for your contribution.


----------

